# Corel 9: von Bezier-Werkzeug schnell zu Form-Werkzeug umschalten



## tantebootsy (8. März 2006)

Hi,

bei Adobe-Programmen ist es ja möglich, während man das Bezier/Pfad-Werkzeug angewählt hat, schnell durch Drücken der Alt-Taste zum "Form"-Werkzeug umzuschalten, um Knoten umwandeln/ zu bearbeiten.

In Corel scheint dies nicht zu gehen, oder doch? 

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich bisher gefunden habe, ist über das Tastaturkürzel ... Und auch hier treffe ich schnell wieder an eine Grenze: Das Formwerkzeug ist über F10 zu erreichen, das Kürzel kann ich aber umlegen in den Anpassen-Optionen. Doch wie kann ich das Tastenkürzel für das Bezier-Werkzeug umstellen? Möchte es nämlich nicht mehr auf P haben, finde die entsprechende Einstellung aber nicht unter den Anpassen-Optionen ...  

Wenn mir da jemand nen Tipp geben kann, wie man hier flüssig arbeiten, wäre ich seeeehr dankbar! 

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## schurre (8. März 2006)

Also bei mir in Corel 11 ist das unter Anpassen-Befehle-Hilfsmittelpalette-Bezier


----------



## tantebootsy (13. März 2006)

Ja, darunter hatte ich auch schon geschaut, da ist bei mir nur Auto-Tracking etc.eingestellbar.
Corel spricht in der Hilfe noch von einer Datei, in der diese "Beschleunigertabelle", also die Tabelle, in der die Tastenkürzel stehen, abgespeichert sein soll. 
Weiß jemand vielleicht, wie diese Datei heißt?

Gruß,
Micha


----------

